
Don’t Copy That Floppy - good coders code, great reuse - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/musical-geek-friday-dont-copy-that-floppy/
======
disq
Rapper in that video is a lawyer now :D

<http://www.strategicinteractions.com/who_staff.html#me>

~~~
rudyfink
I am so pleased that you created an account to pass that information on.

------
kqr2
If you liked that, you may enjoy the kill -9 rap:

<http://www.idkwtf.com/videos/latest-videos/kill-9-linux-rap>

